# Lancome



## steph720 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I need a bit of advice.  Lancome wants to hire me and will pay a 3% commission on all my sales.  Currently though I am negotiating with the department store about my hourly rate.  In fact the Lancome account manager told me at the end of the interview that if they did not offer me enough (the dept store) to call her and maybe she could help.

The bottom line is what is a reasonable hourly rate?  

Please help!  I would appreciate any advice.  

Thanks!


----------



## MAC*GIRL08 (Jul 28, 2008)

I worked for Lancome as a seasonal employee last Christmas - the pay rate was $8.00 but you can negotiate for $10.00 an hr.  I believe that is the highest they will go, that is what the other permament employees were making.  Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## baybehbekah (Jul 28, 2008)

it really depends on where you live and what department store you're gonna be working for?!?!


----------



## steph720 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baybehbekah* 

 
_it really depends on where you live and what department store you're gonna be working for?!?!_

 
Hi, I appreciate your resonse.  I live in the Harrisburg, Pennsylvania area.  The department store is the Bon Ton which owns in other areas of the country the department stores Elder-Beerman, Herberger's, Younkers, and Carson Pirie Scott.

Thanks,

Stephanie


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

I worked for Lancome for about 7 months and they started me at $10 an hr., if you make your sales goals they are supposed to give you a dollar raise every year. Hope that helps...Oh and I would ask for $11 an hour because they started a diff. girl off at that....maybe she had more experience on her resume though...


----------

